# Runt calf?



## tabby (Sep 2, 2013)

We bought two calves on the 6th of August. They are roughly about the same age, one 12 weeks old and the other 10, but I'm concerned about the younger one, he doesn't seem to be growing as much as the other. I can tell that the one has really grown in height and weight, but as for my little fellow, I don't see it as much. They are both grazing throughout the day and at night the little one gets a bottle and they both get feed. I've weaned the older one as he is doing well and gaining weight like crazy! The little one grunts alot I'm not sure if that's normal? When I go to pet him or brush him, or when he eats feed is when he does it. They were about the same height but now the difference is very noticeable. Is there anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Sep 2, 2013)

From what I have seen here animals (cattle & pigs), grow at different rates, hit growth spurts etc.  For instance we had a pig we bought as one of the smallest, she stayed that way for a while......then in a mater of a week she grew to be in the middle size in the group... And is still noticiably growing compared to the others, & they are all growing just she happens to be growing faster.


----------



## she-earl (Sep 3, 2013)

Is he running a fever?  Normal temp should be around 101.5.  I wonder about the "grunting".  We are dairy farmers and I don't hear the grunting.  Do you have a vet that could check him out for you?


----------



## dogwoodfarms (Sep 26, 2013)

I had one last year that was a runt.  4th calf from mom and all others were good birth weight and grew fine.  This one was 52lbs at birth and did everything right but never grew taller then a month old calf.  Finally sold him at 12 months and he was 264 lbs.  Healthy all around but a runt.  Can't explain but the same mom just had one and he is completely normal and growing.  A vet told me it just happens, guess that means he doesn't know why either.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 26, 2013)

Dogwood ...  that "runt" calf is more likely than not a dwarf.  Mom cow or bull  is a carrier so I wouldn't keep any of her offspring and her ( as well as the sire)  for breeding. I worked at UCD with Dr. Gregory ( the authority on dwarf cattle)  during my Jr. and Sr. year of High School. We had a herd of about 150-200 ( depending on deaths / culling)  dwarf and dwarf carrier cattle.  One of which was a donated purebred Herford major prize wining bull that weighed in at 2200 lbs. that the former owner had purchased at auction for  a King's ransom.  20% of his calves were dwarfs so the former owner culled ALL of his offspring to eliminate the dwarf gene.  It isn't completely clear if the "miniature" cattle are a form of dwarf or a bred down version of normal cattle.


----------

